# A new look website!



## Morrus (Jun 21, 2004)

I've somewhat revamped the EN Publishing website.  When I say "revamped", of course, I mean that I trashed the old one and created a brand new one.  

There's still quite a bit of work to be done on it, but you can see the new site here.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've somewhat revamped the EN Publishing website.  When I say "revamped", of course, I mean that I trashed the old one and created a brand new one.
> 
> There's still quite a bit of work to be done on it, but you can see the new site here.




Looking sweet.  I noticed the header images were too large (pushing the ad beyond the right margin at 800x600) but I trimmed them.


----------

